# KY (Butler Co.) lease openings, 3,000 acres



## huntnkytn (Jul 18, 2016)

We have openings for the 2016-17 season.  

Here is the original thread which includes photos: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=757518&highlight

Here is what has changed: Currently looking to fill 5 spots for a total of 13 hunters.  The yearly membership is $2,000, this includes the use of a really nice 1,600 sq/ft cabin located one mile from the farm.  There is a place at the farm to store your ATV out of the weather.  Trying to kill only bucks 4.5+ yrs old with a 140" minimum.

Please call Eric at 615-812-8657


----------



## huntnkytn (Aug 23, 2016)

There are still 2, maybe 3 openings available.  

Here are some recent (one has the wrong year) trail camera photos.


----------



## huntnkytn (Aug 29, 2016)

3 Openings still available.

Here are a couple pics of the cabin.  It has undergone a complete renovation.  No completed pics yet, but you can see the new hardwood.


----------



## kevincox (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## rbryan27 (Sep 19, 2016)

Anything still available?


----------



## huntnkytn (Oct 5, 2016)

Full for this year.


----------

